# Burtonwood Services, Warrington - July 2008



## Gibbo (Aug 8, 2008)

The old westbound services at Burtonwood, not too far from RAF Burtonwood. Loads of paperwork and features left inside, it's like they just put huge boards around the outside to seal it up.














































​


----------



## Random (Aug 8, 2008)

That's really interesting, definitely something you don't see every day


----------



## smileysal (Aug 8, 2008)

Excellent pics, and the place looks in such a clean condition. It does look like it's just closed for the night then all boarded up. 

Like it, like it a lot. 

Whatever happened to another service station on I think the M62? Used to have a tower with a revolving thing at the top of the tower. Always wanted to stop off at that one, but never did.

Cheers Gibbo, 

 Sal


----------



## montag (Aug 8, 2008)

It looks suprisingly unchaved.

The car park was a bit of a pikey playground for a while until it was surrounded with concrete, and a cashier in the petrol station (now closed) told me that it was becoming a popular dogging site - delightful.

The MSA with the tower is Forton on the M6. The tower was closed because too many people were visiting it for the views - a visit to an MSA should be ancilliary to the main purpose of a journey - the MSA shouldn't attract additional traffic onto the network. The M&S food shops in Moto MSA's might have a bit of a problem with this - wonder what the Highways Agency view on them is.


----------



## krela (Aug 8, 2008)

montag said:


> The M&S food shops in Moto MSA's might have a bit of a problem with this - wonder what the Highways Agency view on them is.



Yeah, I'm always jumping on my motorbike and driving the 80 miles to the nearest Moto to go to the M&S food shop, it beats going to the local M&S 1 mile away.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 8, 2008)

The M&S in the service stations are the only reason I stop on route to somewhere. mmm, chocolate covered strawberries, or yoghurt covered blueberries. yum!

 Sal


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 8, 2008)

There's also a seivice station on the M1 with a tower.

It used to contain a revolving restaurant but had to close due to a lack of fire exits.

When it opened it was nicknamed Marineville after the city in Stingray.

http://www.msatrivia.co.uk/


----------



## skittles (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you not do the hotel?


----------



## Bigjobs (Aug 14, 2008)

We planned on doing, but no.


----------



## 3domfighter (Aug 17, 2008)

I didn't even know that place had shut down have they built another service station?


----------



## snappel (Aug 17, 2008)

Gibbo said:


> it's like they just put huge boards around the outside to seal it up


I can't think why else they'd put huge boards around the outside...?

I remember swinging in there for some fuel the other month and the cashier telling me it was the last day before it closed (the petrol station lasted a little longer than the rest of it). At over 125p a litre, I wasn't sorry to see it go...


----------



## Gibbo (Aug 18, 2008)

snappel said:


> I can't think why else they'd put huge boards around the outside...?.



No, it's different to the standard type of boarding you'd get on an abandoned building. Its more like a huge wooden cover that's been placed right over the structure.


----------



## double-six (Aug 20, 2008)

When did it close? Was it July 06 or earlier?


----------

